# No download mail or response from OT



## Dynamoe (Nov 13, 2020)

Hi guys
Just a quick question if any of you have tried what I am right now.
I have bought Nocturne Violin from the Orchestral Tools website and got a fine mail back with a thank you for my purchase plus the invoice attached. That's all fine and I expected to get the download shortly after. But didn't :(
I have written to their support but havn't even had a reply back to confirm that they have received my request!?
Am I missing something? Have any of you tried this and is it normal with such a long delivery time and I just need to be more patient...?
D


----------



## Nils Neumann (Nov 13, 2020)

Give the support a little time, they will get back to you


----------



## Dynamoe (Nov 13, 2020)

Nils Neumann said:


> Give the support a little time, they will get back to you


I will...but my fingers are itching to get the new baby up and running


----------



## Kent (Nov 13, 2020)

I've been back-and-forthing with OT tech support all this week. They seem to respond about once a day—but they also seem to give quality responses when they do. I'm sure they'll get back to you promptly!


----------



## d.healey (Nov 13, 2020)

If it's a SINE player library don't you just download the player and log into to it to access your purchases? Or is that one a Kontakt library?


----------



## Dynamoe (Nov 13, 2020)

d.healey said:


> If it's a SINE player library don't you just download the player and log into to it to access your purchases? Or is that one a Kontakt library?


It's a Kontakt library


----------



## d.healey (Nov 13, 2020)

Dynamoe said:


> It's a Kontakt library


Do they provide a web interface for your account with download links?


----------



## Dynamoe (Nov 13, 2020)

Not sure what you mean, but normally I get a download mail.
It’s not like Sine player where you download from within the plugin


----------



## d.healey (Nov 13, 2020)

I mean login to the website and view/download purchases - https://www.orchestraltools.com/login?main=1

I don't have an OT account so can't verify, but this is how it works on a lot of sites.


----------



## Dynamoe (Nov 13, 2020)

Ah I see what you mean. There is no download section under my account. It just says purchased under my products...one of them being Nocturne Violin...but sadly no download possibility or mail from them.


----------



## Dynamoe (Nov 13, 2020)

I just got a mail with the download link...my lack of patience was tested
I'm very happy now...


----------

